

A curated collection of high quality gifs - qrush
http://quaran.to/gifs/

======
bazzargh
Flagged for removing all authorship info from the images.

eg it has this one from graphonaute
[http://www.graphonaute.fr/post/66574508654/inspired-by-
https...](http://www.graphonaute.fr/post/66574508654/inspired-by-https-www-
videocopilot-net)

and this by Rebecca Mock [http://rebeccamock.tumblr.com/post/95734713448/the-
aftershoc...](http://rebeccamock.tumblr.com/post/95734713448/the-aftershocks-
medium-com-i-was-asked-to-create)

A curator would attribute the collection.

~~~
qrush
Thanks. I'll try and track down who did what.

~~~
bazzargh
Thanks for trying to do the right thing.

